# 2006 GTO 'Check Oil Light'



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Light came on while I was driving. Goes off when you stop. Comes back on while you drive. This is on the green information display. Checked the oil and is totally full on the dipstick. Last oil change about 3K miles ago. Temperature of the engine is running normal. Engine is not making any strange noises at all. Just the light. 28K on my car. Any ideas? 

Thank you.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Took it to a Chevrolet dealership. They changed the oil and filter and replaced the Oil Pressure Sensor and problem solved.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you been resetting the oil life meter when you change the oil? 99 times out of 100 this is the issue...refer to you owner's manual to reset


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

sorry...didn't notice the next post was by you before I posted


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

OmikronPhi said:


> sorry...didn't notice the next post was by you before I posted


Besides, that would be 'Service engine oil' rather than 'Check oil' accompanied by the little oil can symbol.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

HP11 said:


> Besides, that would be 'Service engine oil' rather than 'Check oil' accompanied by the little oil can symbol.


Yes this is true. :agree


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GOATTEE said:


> Yes this is true. :agree


That was directed at the other poster.......


----------

